# wann denn nun wirklich? (1.4)

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Hab mir jetzt sämtliche Foreneinträge angesehen, konnte aber nicht wirklich was finden.

Wann kommt denn nun Gentoo 1.4? Stimmt es, dass es morgen sein wird? (15. August - LinuxWorld)

Vielleicht weiß es jemand. Werd jetzt schlafen gehn. Vielleicht gibt es ja (wenn ich aufwache) auf der Homepage schon den Schriftzug "Gentoo 1.4 released!".

Wär toll!

Also, gute Nacht allerseits!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Scandium

Hi,

bis vor kurzem hatte man ja das Problem dass gcc 3.2 verschoben wurde (von Ende juli auf anfang august) und 1.4 sollte zw. 14. und 16. kommen aber am 13. war gcc 3.2 immer noch nicht released da wurde einigen angst und bange  :Wink: 

Ne, also heute kam gcc 3.2 final raus und ich denke dass 1.4 noch diese Woche erscheint, genaue Angaben gibt es soweit ich weiß immer noch nicht aber das ist ja auch relativ egal  :Smile: 

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Ne, also heute kam gcc 3.2 final raus 

 

Hi.

Woher hast du diese Info?

Auf [url]gcc.gnu.org[/url] find ich nichts dergleichen.

MfG

Fritz

----------

## XeroByte

dann schau mal auf den ftp oder in den mailing listen... website update dauert eben immer etwas länger ... *g*

----------

## Konfuzius

Hmm, 

aber im Archiv der gcc-announce Liste sehe ich auch noch keine Ankündigung, dass der 3.2 jetzt stable sein soll..

Ok, im Archiv der direkten gcc Liste gibt es ein kurzes Posting:

Es scheint, als ob er doch noch releast wurde..

Release notes for GCC 3.2

    * From: Joe Buck <Joe dot Buck at synopsys dot com>

    * To: gcc at gcc dot gnu dot org

    * Date: Tue, 6 Aug 2002 18:31:41 -0700 (PDT)

    * Subject: Release notes for GCC 3.2

This is the final version unless I messed up or there is a late change.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Informal release notes for GCC 3.2

3.2 is a small bug fix release, but there is a change to the application

binary interface (ABI), hence the change to the second part of the version

number.

The main purpose of the 3.2 release is to correct a couple of problems in

the C++ ABI, with the intention of providing a stable interface going

forward.  Accordingly, 3.2 is only a small change to 3.1.1.

[Rest gelöscht..]

----------

## Scandium

diese mail ist auch vom 6. august...da war dann noch eine woche feature freeze und am 14. wurde gcc 3.2 released (in der mailing liste wurde es angekündigt und man kann die pakete auch schon ziehen) (ob 100% identisch mit der version vom 6. august weiß ich net is aber relativ egal  :Smile:  ).

Seit ein paar Minuten steht es jetzt auch auf der frontpage von gcc.gnu.org  :Smile: 

----------

## zendron

Und seit ein paar Minuten ist auch ein ebuild im Portage tree.

----------

## Kaeptn

... es kann sich anscheinend nur noch um Stunden handeln, ehe auf der Startseite ein "Gentoo Linux 1.4 released!" zu finden ist!

*freu*

-fd-

----------

## nexus

*freu* ?

Ich bin noch nicht mal mit der Installation von 1.2 fertig und schon kommt eine neue release Version. 

Und da ich einen Athlon XP habe bringt updaten auch noch was. 

Ich komme aus dem kompilieren nicht mehr raus.    :Surprised: 

btw, wie kann ich einstellen das für das update standartmäßig config files überschrieben werden?

Ich finde das gerade nicht.

----------

## KirRoyal

```
export CONFIG_PROTECT=""
```

----------

## sOuLjA

hoffe die version kommt heute oder morgen oder sowas, schade nur das ich am wochenende keine zeit haben werde glaube ich   :Smile:   will aber unbedingt alles mit gcc 3.2 aufsetzen   :Cool: 

----------

## RolfJ

Moin zusammen,

sieht so aus, als stünde die Freigabe von gentoo-1.4 unmittelbar bevor, da auf den Download-Servern viele der Verzeichnisse erst vor kurzem angefasst wurden.

1.4beta zu installieren scheint sich also nicht mehr zu lohnen.

Gruß

Rolf

----------

## cyc

mir geht es ähnlich ich stand grade vor der entscheidung zu updaten aber nu warte ich

----------

## SNo0py

Funkt ein emerge -u world denn richtig? Oder muss man beim Umstieg von 1.2 auf 1.4 "mehr" beachten und vorbereiten?

----------

## Diewie

Die 1.3er Versionen wurden ja bereits von den Mirrors gelöscht. Das heißt ja dann, dass die Stable mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit bald kommt und die Version 1.4 sein wird.

Diewie

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Die 1.3er Versionen wurden ja bereits von den Mirrors gelöscht. Das heißt ja dann, dass die Stable mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit bald kommt und die Version 1.4 sein wird. 

 

*gg*

ja, nur dieses "bald" kann ich schon nicht mehr hören  :Smile: 

Kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten, bis endlich die fertige 1.4er da ist!

Hoff, dass es noch heute soweite ist! *g*

Bis bald und ein happy emerging an alle

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Diewie

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *gg*
> 
> ja, nur dieses "bald" kann ich schon nicht mehr hören 
> ...

 

lol  mir gehts genau so...

Ich werde dann 2 rechner gleich komplet neu aufsetzen.

Ich schau alle 15 min ob es nicht doch schon da ist....

Gut das ich noch keine Schule habe (in Bayern sind noch Ferien)!

Ich kanns nicht mehr erwarten  :Very Happy: 

Diewie

----------

## zbled

seid ihr wirklich so unzufrieden mit der 1.2er, daß ihr euch gegenseitig verrückt macht mit der warterei auf die 1.4er version? :p

wenn sie da ist, ist sie da.. beschleunigen wird so etwas sicher kein thread, vor allem weil er auch in deutsch geschrieben ist...

----------

## MaHejn

es modelt jemand ganz gewaltig im 

http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/build/1.4_beta/ -verzeichnis

ich tippe auf einen release im laufe des abends  :Smile: 

tschöö, MaHejn

----------

## Ravage

Hi,

nochmals eine Frage zu den Update von 1.2 auf 1.4 (wenn's irgendwann nächste woche kommt   :Very Happy:   )

1) /etc/make.profile auf /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2.0 linken.

2) emerge -e world

that's all ?

aber ein "emerge -e world -p" zeigt gcc-3.2 mittendrin, und nicht am Anfang, warum ?

Wenn dann irgendwas schief ging, ist meine gentoo-installation (meine die 1.2) evtl. im Ar... ?

Gibt's ne möglichkeit, das zu vermeiden ?

Z.B. irgendwie "chroot /gentoo-1.4-test/" oder so etwas.

Rav

P.S: nein, fragt nicht. ich weiss nicht wann die 1.4 kommt, nächste woche war'n scherz.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Scandium

hm es war mal ne zeit lang die rede vom 1. september aber wenn die jetzt schon die 1.4er beta's raushaun außer für ppc könnt das auch eher sein...evtl. ne taktik damit die leute net dauernd fragen weil sie wissen 1. sept. aber wenn sie es am 26. august raushaun fragt keiner danach und es kommt wenn keiner damit rechnet (und ohne announcement wie geil ist das für nen dev wenn im irc channel der erste der rausfindet dass das file aufm server ist rumschreit "w000000000000000000000000t 1.4 is out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!" und dann 10 mins später sagt einer das selbe weil er meint er sei der erste usw. *g*)

----------

## darge0flex

Wenn man mal einen blick auf ftp://ftp.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/build/.1.4 wirft, kann man recht gut beobachten, wie die einzelnen stages auf den server hochgeladen werden!   :Very Happy: 

Wer nen Athlon Classic hat und stage3 z.b. wegen dsl bevorzugt, kann sich jetzt schon freuen!  :Laughing: 

AthlonXP ist leider noch nicht da. Kann ja anscheinend nicht mehr lange dauern bis zum vollständigen release.

ciao

----------

## Scandium

 *darge0flex wrote:*   

> Wenn man mal einen blick auf ftp://ftp.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/releases/build/.1.4 wirft, kann man recht gut beobachten, wie die einzelnen stages auf den server hochgeladen werden!  
> 
> Wer nen Athlon Classic hat und stage3 z.b. wegen dsl bevorzugt, kann sich jetzt schon freuen! 
> 
> AthlonXP ist leider noch nicht da. Kann ja anscheinend nicht mehr lange dauern bis zum vollständigen release.
> ...

 

schon aber die url hättest dir auch sparen können...k.a. wo du das herhast aber wenn du das selber rausgefunden hast hättest es hier nicht posten müssen...jetzt raus-editen is auch sinnlos da es schon einige gelesen haben...

Naja "Berufsrisiko" ...

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

ich versteh das auch nicht. Ich bin auch zwar stark interessiert die 1.4er auf mein System zu installieren. aber so werden beim hochladen schon sachen von allen runtergeladen und das behindert die Entwickler.

Ich habe heute abend angefangen von Stage 1 die 1.4er Beta zu installieren (STage 1 - 2 durch) im Moment läuft Stage 2 zu 3 und werde nicht nochmals anfangen (vieleicht nur wenn das ganze schief läuft  :Wink:  )

Gruss

troubadix

PS: Wer sagt eigentlich das das die Stable Version ist und nicht noch ne Beta 2??

----------

## darge0flex

Wer mit gftp auf den server geht, sieht das automatisch! Sorry, guys!

----------

## Diewie

 *troubadix wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich versteh das auch nicht. Ich bin auch zwar stark interessiert die 1.4er auf mein System zu installieren. aber so werden beim hochladen schon sachen von allen runtergeladen und das behindert die Entwickler.
> 
> Ich habe heute abend angefangen von Stage 1 die 1.4er Beta zu installieren (STage 1 - 2 durch) im Moment läuft Stage 2 zu 3 und werde nicht nochmals anfangen (vieleicht nur wenn das ganze schief läuft  )
> ...

 

Bitte?! Wieso werden die Entwickler behindert? Versteh ich nicht ganz...

Diewie

P.S.: Obwohl ich schon lange darauf warte und von mehreren Quellen (IRC) diese URL erfahren habe, werde ich warten bis es irgendwo offiziell steht oder richtig im build ordner ist.

----------

## troubadix

Hi,

war vieleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Ich meine man behindert die Arbeit der Leute die die Files bereitstellen da nun wohl das fröhliche saugen losgeht.

troubadix

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Muss ehrlich zugeben, ich hab nach diesem versteckten Verzeichnis (.1.4) bereits vor einigen Tagen gesucht (weiß net warum, hab mir gedacht, dass das sicher versteckt hochgeladen wird - *gg*) - war damals aber noch nicht da. Als ich heute nochmals gesucht hab, wars dann gottseidank schon da.

Aber ich würd mir da nicht solche Sorgen machen, dass das so überrannt werden wird. Diejenigen, die bereits ein laufendes 1.2er haben, die werder ohnehin nicht das komplette Paket runterladen, sondern sich zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt das mit einem 

```
emerge -u world
```

 besorgen.

Alle anderen, die von Grund auf neu anfangen wollen, werden sowieso mit auf die ISOs warten, und die werden wahrscheinlich zuletzt hochgeladen werden.

Der Traffic wird also nicht _so_ extrem hoch sein.

Aber bitte macht schnell! Ich wart doch auch auf die ISOs *gg*

Die Ausrede, dass diese Version vielleicht eine Beta sein könnte ist doch schon etwas lächerlich, oder? (is aber nicht bös gmeint. Hab mich nur darüber amüsiert...)   :Wink: 

Wünsch euch jedenfalls noch einen schönen Tag und hoff, am Nachmittag bereits ein fertiges (nicht mehr verstecktes) 1.4er Verzeichnis mit allen ISOs zu finden!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Konfuzius

Hihi,

nun haben wir schon den 20. August und es ist auf der Homepage noch immer nichts zu sehen von einem Release Announcement  :Smile: 

Viel Interessanter hingegen finde ich, wie alle Leute der 1.4 entgegenfiebern. Ich habe nun schon ein paar Jahre Kontakt mit Linux und ich habe sowas schon ewig nicht mehr erlebt. 

Selbst ich alter Sack gucke jeden Tag drei-vier mal bei gentoo.org rein, um zu checken, ob das neue Release endlich da ist. Ich bin sehr erstaunt über mein Verhalten *EG*

----------

## Kaeptn

 *Quote:*   

> Viel Interessanter hingegen finde ich, wie alle Leute der 1.4 entgegenfiebern. Ich habe nun schon ein paar Jahre Kontakt mit Linux und ich habe sowas schon ewig nicht mehr erlebt. 
> 
> Selbst ich alter Sack gucke jeden Tag drei-vier mal bei gentoo.org rein, um zu checken, ob das neue Release endlich da ist. Ich bin sehr erstaunt über mein Verhalten *EG*

 

Gerade das find ich aber irgendwie leiwand. Ich bin nicht nur 3-4 Mal täglich da. Im Prinzip ist die Gentoo Seite bei mir ständig geöffnet und alle Stunden (mind.) mach ich ein Reload, bzw. ein Reload auf dem ibiblio-Mirror. *g*

So ghörts sich das! Da steckt noch Begeisterung dahinter.

Hab noch selten gsehn, dass die ganzen Microsofties sich in Newsgroups / Mailinglists / Foren / ... treffen, um dem ServicePack xyz nachzufiebern.

Leute, das unterscheidet uns vom Rest der Welt: wir können uns für was begeistern, stehn dahinter und es macht Spaß mit dabei zu sein!

Yeah! *gg*

MfG

Fritz, der es nicht mehr erwarten kann die ISOs zu saugen und bis dahin unter Emotionsausbrüchen leidet...

----------

## simon

Ich bin beruhigt, dass es nicht nur mir so geht ;o)

Hab staendig diverse gentoo-Seiten geoeffnet, und drueck immer wieder Reload. Man will ja nichts verpassen, auch wenn ich erst zum Wochenende wirklich Zeit finden werde.

simon

----------

## Scandium

 *darge0flex wrote:*   

> Wer mit gftp auf den server geht, sieht das automatisch! Sorry, guys!

 

Das sieht jeder der im FTP Client an hat dass hidden dirs/files angezeigt werden sollen aber 1. hat das nicht jeder und 2. benutzen die meisten den direkten link zu http://www.ibiblio.org/... und da sieht man es nicht

Aber zukünftige releases werden password protected (also das dir) also hat sich das eh erledigt

----------

## darge0flex

@Scandium: ich bin mir nicht sicher was Du damit bezwecken willst! Wenn die Entwickler so scharf darauf wären, daß sich keiner unberechtigt vorher 1.4 downloadet, hätten sie den ordner auch bestimmt passwort-protected! Nichts für ungut.Last edited by darge0flex on Tue Aug 20, 2002 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diewie

 *Scandium wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Aber zukünftige releases werden password protected (also das dir) also hat sich das eh erledigt

 

btw. wo hast du diese Info eigentlich her?! Hast du einen bessern Draht zu den Entwicklern?

Diewie

----------

## Diewie

oh jetzt kann man auf www.gentoo.org schon nicht mehr zugreifen...

Vielleicht ist es gleich so weit  :Smile: 

Diewie

----------

## Kaeptn

Ich hab immer mehr das Gefühl, als würden ständig mehr Leute auf gentoo.org bzw. ins Gentoo-Forum kommen, weil sie auf die Release warten, die hoffentlich wirkich noch heute kommt!

Irgendwie erinnert mich das ganze an eine Präsentation von etwas komplett neuem, weltbewegendem, ... 

Dass jetzt die Startseite nicht mehr funktioniert macht die Sache noch spannender und irgendwie "magischer" *gg*

Ich hoff, dass das nicht nur ein technischer Fehler ist, sondern wirklich sobald die Seite wieder geht eine Innovation beinhaltet (z.B. ein "Gentoo Linux 1.4 released!").

*warten*warten*warten* ... ist unsere einzige Devise.  :Smile: 

Bis dann!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## Kaeptn

Hoho! Hab grad wieder etwas im "versteckten" Ordner entdeckt.

Anscheinend wurde nun ein README File angelegt, in dem die neuen Features angepriesen werden!

Überraschungen gibts natürlich keine, dass gcc-3.2 dabei ist, ist ja nix neues. Somit ist aber die Meinung, dass es sich um eine Beta2 handelt endgültig entkräftet (ich glaub, das war nie wirklich ernst gemeint, oder?  :Smile: )

MfG

Fritz

----------

## MaHejn

Hail 2the king of 1.4!

um mal ein wenig vom thema abzulenken: heute aber ich auf pro-linux einen artikel über die beta "NULL" von red hat gelesen. hier wird ausgesagt, diese beta basiert auf gcc 3.2 (hat g2 1.4 ja auch), glibc 2.3 (wie es hier bei der 1.4er ausschaut, weiss ich schon gar nicht) und Unicode/UTF-8 (was zum teufel ist das ?)

wie auch immer, es scheinen ja toole features zu sein, wenn damit geworben wird. wer ist bereit, mich in diesem sinne aufzuklären?

gruss, MaHejn

----------

## Scandium

 *Diewie wrote:*   

>  *Scandium wrote:*   ...
> 
> Aber zukünftige releases werden password protected (also das dir) also hat sich das eh erledigt 
> 
> btw. wo hast du diese Info eigentlich her?! Hast du einen bessern Draht zu den Entwicklern?
> ...

 

... @ quote  :Very Happy: 

Ach ja btw:

Die meistens haben's eh schon gemerkt nehm ich an aber gentoo.org geht wieder

----------

## Scandium

 *darge0flex wrote:*   

> @Scandium: ich bin mir nicht sicher was Du damit bezwecken willst! Wenn die Entwickler so scharf darauf wären, daß sich keiner unberechtigt vorher 1.4 downloadet, hätten sie den ordner auch bestimmt passwort-protected! Nichts für ungut.

 

Vor dem letzten offiziellen release (1.2) war die Fangemeinde noch net so groß und das Problem auch net wirklich bekannt...

Bisschen leichtsinnig war es schon da der Ordner

1. nicht gut versteckt ist und

2. der client es mit den richtigen Einstellungen eh sehen kann...

Aber wie gesagt ab dem nächsten release gibt's passwordschutz also hat sich das eh erledigt und ich mag da nicht weiter drüber diskutieren weil mich das nervt  :Smile: 

Verständlich, oder ?

----------

## nono

Hi,

langsam bin ich ja auch am überlegen, ob ich vielleicht mein System doch noch mal komplett neu aufsetze, denn die 1.4 scheint ja vor der Haustüre zu stehen....

Deshalb mal eine vorsichtige Frage an unsere "Insider": 

Kann man mit einem Release noch im Laufe der Woche, also bis Freitag rechnen?   :Wink: 

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## denic

Kann euch nicht ganz verstehen.

Immerhin ist doch das stage 1 Packet schon da.

Der größte Teil der Gentoo Gemeinde fängt doch 

mit stage 1 an. Oder nicht ?

Also ab an die Linux Box mit einer Gentoo Linux 1.2 ISO

CD gebootet. Das stage1 1.4 Packet mit wget ziehen und fertig.

Die ISO's werden sicher die nächsten Tage erscheinen.

Allerdings sind wir Linuxer doch Bastler und keine verwöhnten

Bunti Bunti Klicki Windows Nutzer die der Einfachheit zuliebe

mit der aktuellen CD booten wollen.

Also ran....

----------

## meyerm

 *denic wrote:*   

> Allerdings sind wir Linuxer doch Bastler und keine verwöhnten Bunti Bunti Klicki Windows Nutzer die der Einfachheit zuliebe
> 
> mit der aktuellen CD booten wollen.

 

ACK! (Wollt' ich einfach mal so gesagt haben  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## KillerGurke

Ich hätte da jetzt schon nochmal ne Frage: Was bitte ist so schlimm dran, daß man ein Verzeichnis, das das zukünftige Release enthält / enthalten wird bereits jetzt sieht? Ich verstehe diesen ganzen Troubel darum nicht, warum soll das unbedingt geheim gehalten werden. Nur damit sich einige Leute toll vorkommen können, weil sie einige Stunden früher vom bevorstehenden Release wussten, als anderen? Sorry, ist nicht böse gemeint, aber ich verstehs einfach nicht...

mfg

KillerGurke

----------

## nono

Hi,

sagen wir es mal so... Ein Mirror hat ne gewisse Bandbreite, und wenn sich schon die halbe Welt darauf stürzt, während die Entwickler noch Dinge hochladen, dann kann sich dieser Prozess natürlich verzögern.

Ich erinnere nur an das Release der 8.2 von Mandrake... Da ging am ernsten Abend nichts mehr. Der Download lag bei etwa 1k.... 

Und stell dir einfach nur mal vor, die ISOs sollen mit dieser Geschwindigkeit hochgeladen werden.... Na dann gute Nacht.

Also es macht schon Sinn, den Mirror bis zum endgültigen Release "geheim" zu halten.

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## meyerm

Wenn Du Dir z.B: die Releaseplaene von KDE anschaust werden die Pakete erst nach 3 oder 4 Tagen auch offiziell angekuendigt, nachdem sie bereits im Netz verfuegbar sind.

----------

## Kaeptn

 :Sad: 

Jetzt war ich gestern schon so optimistisch, dass die 1.4er noch gestern Abend released wird (hab sie in meinen Gedanken schon am Firmen PC runtergeladen *gg*), dann komm ich heut früh her - leider nicht.

Ich hoff, dass es schnell ISOs für AthlonXP gibt. Ich hab leider nur noch diese und nächste Woche Zeit, ab 02. September muss ich zum Bundesheer  :Sad: 

Muss mich ja in Gentoo noch einleben!

MfG

Fritz

----------

## format c:

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Hi,

ich verstehe diesen ganzen thread nicht. Es gibt doch die 1.4_beta. Klar: beta ist beta und final ist final. Aber warum nicht die beta installieren? Bei vielen läuft die prima. Oder habe ich da was nicht mitgekriegt? 

Liegt es vielleicht an meiner Situation? Ich bin noch nicht so lange dabei und lerne auch noch bei einer Installation. Habe nun ganz andere Flags im Sinn als noch vor zwei Wochen. Also lerne ich erst mit der beta und dann lerne ich mit der final. 

Worin läge der Vorteil, wenn ich auf die final warten würde? 

Hach, vielleicht habe ich heute

auch nur üble Laune.

sorry,

mfg format

----------

## Scandium

 *format c: wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Worin läge der Vorteil, wenn ich auf die final warten würde? 
> 
> 

 

Die Pakete auf der CD sind aktueller was aber bei vielen egal ist, da sie eh während der Installation downgeloaded werden...Aber wenn du halt mit ner pre gcc 3.2 installierst musst evtl. nachher trotzdem wegen den c++ ABI Änderungen c++ Sachen die dynamisch gelinkt sind neu kompilieren...

Aber da gcc 3.2 ja jetzt raus ist ist das eh relativ egal...

Und da die 1.4 beta für x86 nimmer auf ibiblio liegt auch  :Wink: 

Also einfach noch paar Tage warten

----------

## DarkE

Gibt es eigentlich einen bequemen Weg herauszufinden, welche Binary's alle noch mittels der alten C++ABI 3.1 specs kompiliert wurden?

Bisher habe ich nach meinem Update auf gcc-3.2 einfach alle Pakte neu kompiliert die nicht mehr starten woll(t)en.

Morgen kommt u.a. "qt" dran.

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Is mir grad aufgefallen: Die Verzeichnisse im versteckten .1.4 Ordner wurden geleert. Weiß jemand, was es damit auf sich hat?

Gab es einen Fehler (Sicherheitslücke) oder wurden sie nur deshalb entfernt, damit keiner downloadet vor dem offiziellen Release?

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## nono

Hi!

Da kann es einer wirklich nicht mehr erwarten....   :Rolling Eyes: 

Naja, mir ist das momentan wurscht, denn ich fahr in den nächsten Tagen eh in den Urlaub und Mitte September ist die Version bestimmt raus..   :Wink: 

Ciao, Nono.

----------

## cyc

also ich schätze es geht noch mindestens 2 wochen. im versteckten verzeichis sind lediglich stage1 tarballs und die sind nun als stable deklariert. atm sind die entwickler dabei die stages 2 + 3 zu erstellen. wenn man die vielen prozessortypen sieht für die jeweils ein verzeichnis angelegt wurde kann man sich vorstellen wie viel arbeit noch drin steckt.

----------

## sOuLjA

stage1 dürfte ja wohl schon reichen, ich habs mir gestern installiert.

----------

## cyc

das kommt drauf an. Es reicht dann nicht wenn du existierende Systeme mit gentoo hast. neuinstallieren ist dann inakzeptabel

----------

## Konfuzius

 *cyc wrote:*   

> das kommt drauf an. Es reicht dann nicht wenn du existierende Systeme mit gentoo hast. neuinstallieren ist dann inakzeptabel

 

Obwohl das immer ein Problem darstellen dürfte, ich habe einen Webserver, den ich gerne unter Gentoo betreiben würde, wenn die Kiste aber vier oder fünf Stunden mit einem rebuild seiner Pakete beschäftigt ist und dadurch weniger Seiten ausliefern kann, springt mir mein Chef mit dem Arsch voran ins Gesicht..

----------

## meyerm

*räusper* Nett ausgedrückt.  :Smile:  Aber mache das System doch auf einem andewren Rechner und verschiebs dann wenns fertig ist auf den Server. Dann ist der fuer ein paar Sekunden Reboot ausser Gefecht und das wars.

----------

## Konfuzius

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> *räusper* Nett ausgedrückt. 

 

Hehe, ich bin für meine Verbalakrobatik bekannt  :Smile: 

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Aber mache das System doch auf einem andewren Rechner und verschiebs dann wenns fertig ist auf den Server. Dann ist der fuer ein paar Sekunden Reboot ausser Gefecht und das wars.

 

Sowas habe ich mir auch schon mal gedacht, aber leider ist mein allgemeines Verständnis von Gentoo noch nicht so weit gediehen, dass ich sowas bauen könnte..

Dummerweise läuft auf der Kiste noch ne SuSE und der Hobel steht 400km von hier entfernt beim Provider, so dass ich für den Wechsel nicht genügend direkten Zugriff habe..

----------

## meyerm

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> Sowas habe ich mir auch schon mal gedacht, aber leider ist mein allgemeines Verständnis von Gentoo noch nicht so weit gediehen, dass ich sowas bauen könnte..

 

Nun, das waere nicht so wild. Das könnten wir Dir hier im forum "schnell" erklären.

 *Konfuzius wrote:*   

> Dummerweise läuft auf der Kiste noch ne SuSE und der Hobel steht 400km von hier entfernt beim Provider, so dass ich für den Wechsel nicht genügend direkten Zugriff habe..

 

Autsch! Willst Du einen Tipp? Sofern das System einigermaßen läuft: LASS ES! Betriebssystemupdates per Fernwartung sind schon mutig (ok, meist klappt's ja, aber manchmal muss man dann eben mal von München nach Nürnberg fahren... *räusper*). Aber gleich das System auszutauschen halte ich doch für etwas gewagt.

----------

## Konfuzius

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nun, das waere nicht so wild. Das könnten wir Dir hier im forum "schnell" erklären.

 

Auf das Angebot komme ich mitte nächster Woche zurück, dann habe ich wohl die aktuellen grössten Probleme erschlagen..

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Autsch! Willst Du einen Tipp? Sofern das System einigermaßen läuft: LASS ES! Betriebssystemupdates per Fernwartung sind schon mutig (ok, meist klappt's ja, aber manchmal muss man dann eben mal von München nach Nürnberg fahren... *räusper*). Aber gleich das System auszutauschen halte ich doch für etwas gewagt.

 

Nachdem ich sehe, was meine kleinen Kisten an Speed bringen unter Gentoo, könnte meine Gigaherz Webserverkiste richtig was reissen..

----------

## nono

Hi,

dann schieb ich den Thread doch mal wieder nach oben....   :Wink: 

Da ich mir mein 1.2 durch eigene "Dummheit" ein wenig versaut hab, und ich keinen Bock hab, die Configs einzeln nach dem Fehler abzusuchen, würde sich nun eine Installation der Version 1.4 anbieten....

Deshalb eine Frage an die Insider.... Ist in den nächsten Tagen mit den Isos noch zu rechnen oder muß ich mein Linux am Freitag zwecks Urlaub so zurücklassen?   :Very Happy: 

Thanx, Nono.

----------

## meyerm

Ah! Das ist grausam! Jedes mal wenn eine Mail kommt, dass es in diesem Thread was neues gibt freu ich mich schon: Hurra, jetzt hat jemand die 1.4er released und im Forum hat es dann sofort jemand gepostet.  :Cool: 

Aber noe, es sind immer nur Anfragen! Ah! Das ist sooooooo gemein!  :Wink: 

----------

## dek

Hat denn schon mal jemand stage1-x86-1.4.tbz2 aus dem .1.4 Ordner ausprobiert?

Im Grunde ist doch die ISO nur dazu da um von CD booten zu können, oder? Man bekommt doch durch den rsync ohnehin das jeweils aktuelle System. Also könnte man doch die 1.2er ISO zum booten nehmen und stage1-x86-1.4.tbz2 auf eine andere CD brennen oder auf einer erreichbaren Platte bereithalten.

Dann folgt man einfach der Installationsanleitung und entpackt statt dem 1.2er tarball den 1.4er.

Oder hat sich seid 1.4_beta (habe ich leider nicht getestet) etwas grundlegendes am Installationsprozess geändert?

----------

## meyerm

Hmm, meinst Du das reicht wirklich? Fehlen da nicht vielleicht die ein oder anderen Pakete?

----------

## dek

Wüsste nicht was da fehlen sollte. Der bootstrap stellt ja sicher das alle Pakete auf dem neuesten Stand sind. Und das korrekte profile sollte im 1.4er tarball enthalten sein. Viel mehr ist ja auf der ISO auch nicht drauf.

Hey, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich der erste bin der auf diese Idee kommt. Hat das wirklich noch niemand ausprobiert?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## meyerm

Vielleicht warten alle auf KDE 3.1?  :Smile: 

Ich tu's auf jeden Fall...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dek

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Vielleicht warten alle auf KDE 3.1? 
> 
> Ich tu's auf jeden Fall... 

 

Also laut release-plan dauert das noch locker 2 Monate bis KDE3.1 final rauskommt. Solange wollt ich dann doch nicht warten.  :Wink: 

----------

## meyerm

 *dek wrote:*   

> Also laut release-plan dauert das noch locker 2 Monate bis KDE3.1 final rauskommt. 

 

Ich weiss. *seufz* Aber ich traeume doch so gerne... (ok, ich hatte den Plan nicht mher im Kopf und mit dem von KOffice verwechselt  :Smile: )

Naja, da ich noch vor Semesterbeginn den Rechner ordentlich eingerichtet brauche, werde ich mich Dir wohl anschliessen. Aaaaalso: Wer hat das tbz2 schon probiert?  :Smile:  (nur um beim Thema zu bleiben  :Wink:  )

----------

## Marzelpan

 *dek wrote:*   

> Hat denn schon mal jemand stage1-x86-1.4.tbz2 aus dem .1.4 Ordner ausprobiert?

 

Ich bin ausgehend von diesem Teil mittlerweile bei stage3 angekommen und versuche mich gerade am grub. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme da die Plattenumbenennerei genauso hin wie mit lilo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jojo

----------

## Scandium

hm jo bald ist es ja überstanden dann ist 1.4 raus, sogar als iso dann wissen auch die, die nicht wissen wie man es jetzt installiert wie man es installiert

----------

## meyerm

 *Scandium wrote:*   

> hm jo bald ist es ja überstanden dann ist 1.4 raus, sogar als iso dann wissen auch die, die nicht wissen wie man es jetzt installiert wie man es installiert

 

 :Smile: 

Naja, ich weiss schon wie's geht. Das Problem ist viel mehr, dass ich nicht glaube, dass das tbz2 wirklich das endgueltige ist und vielleicht noch den einen oder anderen Bug enthielte. Daher eben auch mein Interesse an bereits durchgefuehrten Experimenten. Und ich denke, so geht es den meisten hier.

Sollte das Archiv ok sein, dann nehme ich sowieso das, weil ich Gentoo nur auf einem einzigen Rechner cross-kompilieren werde und dann auf die anderen distribuiere (also das ISO gar nicht brauchen kann).

Kurz: Ich bin nicht gaaaanz bloed, nur ein bisschen  :Wink: 

----------

## dek

Also ich kompiliere gerade xfree. Gab keinerlei Probleme mit der Installation.  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxDocc

Ich glaube so einige leute haben das noch nicht so ganz gerafft. Also der unterschied zwischen 1.2 und 1.4 ist haupsächlich der GCC und nichts anderes... kein kde3.1 oder sowas ..das hat ganichts mit der versionsnummer zu tun (wenn man will kann man  sich jetzt schon das kde3.1alpha.ebuild draufschieben wenn man will ... egal ob gentoo 1.2 1.3 oder 1.4 . Ob man das 1.4beta booted und dann per emege den GCC 3.2final einspielt (ohne große prozessor optimierungen !!) oder das vorhandene 1.4final.tgz draufspielt und sich daraus das system baut ist absolut ein und das selbe.

Erwated keine wunder von der 1.4final... seit nicht alle so  versionsgierig . Ihr seit die absoluten suse und windoofuser so wie ihr hier rumlabert.

Gruß LinuxDoc

----------

## meyerm

Nana, wir wollen doch nicht streiten. Ich erzaehl einfach mal, wie meine Situation ist und vielleicht geht's ja auch vielen anderen so:

Im Moment sind Semesterferien und anschliessend beginnt ein ziemlich volles Semester, in welchem ich wohl auch noch Tutor seien werde. Kurz, ich sollte wirklich noch davor zumindest meinen wichtigsten Rechner, das Notebook, fix und fertig eingerichtet haben. Daher einfach diese Eile.

Und warum ich KDE 3.1 so erwarte (ich weiss, dass das nix mit der Gentooversion an sich zu tun hat), ist einfach, dass ich im Semester nicht die Zeit habe ein  Update zu riskieren (wenn alles klappt schnell erledigt, wenn nicht... naja). KDE 3.1 hat einfach ein paar Features die ich wirklich gerne moechte (LDAP-Adressen z.B.). Tja, aber so wie es aussieht muss ich es vielleicht mit der KDE-Beta riskieren...

Und auf den GCC 3.2 und damit eben 1.4 freue ich mich, weil ich mir einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs in KDE erhoffe.

So, das war's dann auch schon wieder. Ich bin mir bewusst, dass ich sogar mein jetziges 1.2 entsprechend updaten koennte - auch auf gcc 3.2 und kde 3.1. Aber ich habe einfach nicht die Moeglichkeit allzu viel rumzubasteln und freue mich daher einfach ueber eine fix und fertige Variante, bei welcher ich nachts "mach mal" eingebe und dann laeufts.

Du siehst, alles ganz harmlos. Es ist nur Faulheit, nicht Bloedheit  :Wink: 

 *LinuxDocc wrote:*   

> Ihr seit die absoluten suse und windoofuser so wie ihr hier rumlabert.

 

DAS war gemein...  :Razz: 

----------

## sOuLjA

 *dek wrote:*   

> Hat denn schon mal jemand stage1-x86-1.4.tbz2 aus dem .1.4 Ordner ausprobiert?
> 
> Im Grunde ist doch die ISO nur dazu da um von CD booten zu können, oder? Man bekommt doch durch den rsync ohnehin das jeweils aktuelle System. Also könnte man doch die 1.2er ISO zum booten nehmen und stage1-x86-1.4.tbz2 auf eine andere CD brennen oder auf einer erreichbaren Platte bereithalten.
> 
> Dann folgt man einfach der Installationsanleitung und entpackt statt dem 1.2er tarball den 1.4er.
> ...

 

Jup die stage1 geht, hab auch von der 1.2 iso gebootet und dann das stage1...1.4 entpackt, läuft wunderbar alles...

----------

## TheDodger

Ich bin von stage1 ausgegangen und habe bis stage3 alles kompilieren können, was für mich wichtig ist.

Die einzigen Programme die nicht gehen sind kbear, kportagemanager, k3b, aber der Rest inkl. KDE3.03 läuft sauber.

----------

## cyc

naja es gibt schon noch einige unterschiede mehr als gcc 3.2 in 1.4 zum beispiel werden einige pakete dabei sein um alternative installationen zu ermöglichen. beispiele: ppp pppoe nfs usw.

ausserdem wird es vermutlich möglich sein ein 486er stage 3 zu bekommen dass man nicht auf der lahmen kiste bootstrappen muss

----------

## Konfuzius

 *sOuLjA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jup die stage1 geht, hab auch von der 1.2 iso gebootet und dann das stage1...1.4 entpackt, läuft wunderbar alles...

 

Warum sollte das auch nicht funktionieren, ich habe den Weg über Knoppix genommen, da ich sonst kein DSL gehabt hätte, um die Pakete zu saugen  :Smile: 

Aber die 1.4 bootet inzwischen ohne jedes Problem selber, aber wer hat denn auch mit Problemen gerechnet, das größte Update ist doch eigentlich nur der Compiler, am System selber hat sich doch soo viel nicht getan. Es ist z.B. noch immer die glibc 2.2.5 und noch nicht 2.3 im Paket oder wenn wir mal auf den Kernel gucken, so ist noch immer der 2.4.19-pre7 drinnen, obwohl aktuell inzwischen ein pre4 von der 2.4.20 zu kriegen wäre..

Es wäre aber absolut falsch zu sagen, dass nichts passiert sei..

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Bin erst jetzt dazugekommen zu antworten:

Also ich bin den Weg zu meiner 1.4er über die 1.2er gegangen. 1.2er stage1-Iso gezogen, stage1 von der 1.4er, mit der 1.2er gebootet, 1.4er entpackt, bootstrap, ...

Mittlerweile hab ich X und fluxbox, ... schon kompiliert.

Hab aber momentan ein Problem KDE, ... zu installieren, da das emergen immer mit einem Fehler bei dem ghostscript-Paket abbricht.

Kennt das Problem jm, bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke,

MfG

Fritz

----------

## benmen

Hi,

ich wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich bootable isos mit 1.4 gemacht habe.

Stage1

http://www.auto-intern.com/dateien/gentoo_1.4_iX86_stage1.iso

http://www.auto-intern.com/dateien/gentoo_1.4_iX86_stage1.iso.md5

Stage1 + Stage 2/3 für i686:

http://www.auto-intern.com/dateien/gentoo_1.4_i686_stage123.iso

http://www.auto-intern.com/dateien/gentoo_1.4_i686_stage123.iso.md5

Viel Spass

MfG

Benjamin

----------

## KiLLaCaT

super!

hast du schon ausprobiert?

MfG

jax

----------

## dek

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> Hab aber momentan ein Problem KDE, ... zu installieren, da das emergen immer mit einem Fehler bei dem ghostscript-Paket abbricht.
> 
> Kennt das Problem jm, bzw. kann mir weiterhelfen?

 

Ich bin gerade dabei KDE zu installieren. Ghostscript hat bereits einwandfrei kompiliert. Hast du es mal mit "sozialeren" Compiler flags probiert?

----------

## benmen

Die Stage1 geht bei mir... die anderen habe ich noch nicht installiert.... 

Aber ihr könnt ja mal eure Erfolgserlebnisse posten.

MfG

Benjamin

----------

## KiLLaCaT

werds heute nacht mit stage 1 oder 2 probiern (weiss noch nicht ganz)

hat jemand schon mit stage2 getan?

----------

## zbled

ich liebe meinen arbeitsplatz... ich lade gerade die iso mit 150 kbs runter ;).. in 16 minuten sollte es fertig sein

----------

## KiLLaCaT

sag blos, du hast ne standleitung oder so!

angeblich gibts ja auch schon eine offizielle ISO

----------

## zbled

ja, ist ne standleitung, wir hängen direkt hinter dem provider :)... kannst du dir ja ausrechnen, wir sind rund 500 leute in der firma, und ich lade trotzdem mit 150 kbs runter

----------

## Konfuzius

 *benmen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich wollte nur mal sagen, dass ich bootable isos mit 1.4 gemacht habe.
> 
> 

 

Geil, gib nem dummen Menschen doch bitte mal nen Tip, wie

man solche ISOs erstellt, bzw. wo ich nachlesen kann, wie die

Dinger erstellt werden..

mkisofs -b -G -c und wie sie alle heissen, es gibt ja ne ordentliche Menge von Optionen, El-Torito, oder nicht.. Wie muss das File aufgebaut sein, das da als bootfile übergeben wird?

Die manpage von mkisofs hat mich auch nicht wirklich schlauer werden lassen  :Sad: 

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi!

ich hab gehoert, dass schon offizielle ISOs aufliegen, nur wo?

MfG

	jax

----------

## benmen

@Konfuzius:

http://syslinux.zytor.com

MfG

Benjamin

----------

## dad

'offizielle' ISOs gibt's üblicherweise erst mit dem offiziellen Release!

[quote="KiLLaCaT"]hi!

ich hab gehoert, dass schon offizielle ISOs aufliegen, nur wo?

MfG

	jax[/quote]

----------

## exorial

hi!

 *benmen wrote:*   

> Stage1 + Stage 2/3 für i686:
> 
> http://www.auto-intern.com/dateien/gentoo_1.4_i686_stage123.iso
> 
> http://www.auto-intern.com/dateien/gentoo_1.4_i686_stage123.iso.md5
> ...

 

...habe stage1 erfolgreich installiert.

danke für den link!!!  :Smile: 

regards,

exorial

----------

## chr1z

ziehe die iso grad mit 90k und werde wohl morgen oder so mal stage 1 installation testen.

wird es an den stages im final 1.4 release noch änderungen geben oder sind das sozusagen die final stages ?

----------

## Kaeptn

*gg*

150K und 90K... is ja fast lächerlich.

Hier bei mir in der Arbeit zieh ich mit bis zu 600KB/s.

So ein Image ist dann in wenigen Sekündchen da *gg*

goil.

Bye

Fritz

----------

## Marzelpan

Ätsch, an der Uni kommen 2Megs/s aus der Leitung. Aus dem Netz CDs brennen ist toll  :Very Happy: 

Jojo

----------

## giant

Ich zieh mir gerade das stage 1 iso von der 1.4 von Dir und werde mein Glück mal versuchen  :Smile: 

*gespannt sei*

----------

## trapni

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> *gg*
> 
> 150K und 90K... is ja fast lächerlich.
> 
> Hier bei mir in der Arbeit zieh ich mit bis zu 600KB/s.
> ...

 Nun, wir wolln ja nicht wirklich herumprollen wie schnell wir aus dem inet saugen koennen und somit die 1.4 drauf haben, nicht? 

Ich sach ja auch dass meine Standleitung (/29 Subnetz) zwar nur 256/256 KBit, aber dafuer ich den Server eines Inets administriere und in offtimes auch mit bis zu 2,5Mbit rumschuppse  :Razz: 

Nur zu dumm, dass 1.4 immernoch *nicht* offiziell released wurde *args*.4

Cheers,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## benmen

Hi,

hat nicht noch jemand lust die Isos irgendwo zu mirrorn?

Ich möchte die bald wieder vom Server nehmen, weil wir da ein Traffiklimit haben.

MfG

Benjamin

----------

## Mikk

Wollte mich nur eben bei Dir bedanke für die ISO´s

Leider habe ich hier keine chance für nen mirror.

----------

## Konfuzius

 *benmen wrote:*   

> @Konfuzius:
> 
> http://syslinux.zytor.com
> 
> 

 

Yo Danke!!!

Der Link sieht gut aus, da werde ich wohl heute abend mal testen, ob ich ne bootfähige CD mit eigenem Kernel gebaut bekomme  :Smile: 

----------

## giant

Ich habs dann doch etwas anders gemacht  :Wink: 

Gebootet mit meiner 1.2 CD und dann per wget die 1.4 gezogen. 

Bin mittlerweile beim Kernel kompilieren, bislang lief alles wunderbar.

----------

## Scandium

jo, so haben es ja auch viele gemacht mit der 1.3b  :Smile: 

----------

## Kaeptn

Für alle die es interessiert:

Diese Message wird unter KDE3.0.3 auf einem laufenden Gentoo 1.4 verfasst!

Einfach Genial!

an die Gentoo-Entwickler: Danke für dieses Wahnsinns-System!!

Bye

Fritz

----------

## format c:

Hi,

wieso benutzt du denn auf einem System, das eigentlich ziemlich klasse sein könnte, KDE?   :Shocked: 

mfg

----------

## knalltuete

Was hast du denn gegen KDE?

Ok, es ist vielleicht ein bißchen groß und z.T. auch langsam, aber wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat... Aber es schaut auch fesch aus.

Ich hab auch KDE drauf. 

Was empfiehlst du?  :Wink: 

----------

## format c:

Oh man,

wirklich was empfehlen kann ich nicht, dafür weiß ich zu wenig, außer vielleicht:

USE=" ... -kde -qt ..."   :Razz: 

Mir ist KDE zu schwer und ich nutze gnome oder fluxbox. Aber egal.

Ich ziehe mein posting zurück,

ist doch nur spam gewesen,   :Very Happy: 

bis dann mal

in einem ernsthaften thread   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

edit:

An die mods: meine beiden posts hier können gern gelöscht werden. Erzeugen nur unnötig traffic und damit Kosten. Sorry.

----------

## Kaeptn

KDE?

Find ich eigentlich wesentlich schlanker als Gnome!

Hab mal Gnome 1.4 getestet, mir wars dann aber zu blöd, bei jedem Start von Nautilus 10 Sek warten zu müssen.

Da lob ich mir KDE schon.

Ok, wirklich _schlank_ ist KDE ja auch nicht gerade, aber imho flotter als Gnome.

Bye

Fritz

----------

## trapni

 *format c: wrote:*   

> wieso benutzt du denn auf einem System, das eigentlich ziemlich klasse sein könnte, KDE?  

 Es gibt Menschen, die immer was dagegen haben, egal worum es geht.... "Ich bin dagegen!"... Was? Ich bin dagegen. Ungefaehr so, kann ich nur deine Message interpretieren, da sie weder pro noch contra noch einen alternativ Ansatz hervorbringen.

Und ausserdem sei es doch jedem user selbst gegeben zu entscheiden warum er sich fuer diesen WM entschieden hat. Und es sollte sich keiner rausnehmen, zu sagen, dass das was man selbst nicht nutzt bzw nicht vorzieht, bloed (oder aehnliche schwachen Worte) ist.

Cheers,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## giant

sodele lueppt alles  :Smile: 

nun warum kde ? Vielleicht weil es da ein paar nette Apps gibt, die man auch unter Fluxbox verwenden kann  :Wink: 

Ist doch mal vollkommen Schnurz wer denn was benutzt, hauptsache die- oder derjenige kommt damit zurecht und es funktioniert.

----------

## Kaeptn

Ist zwar jetzt vielleicht _etwas_ OffTopic, aber ich schreibs hier herein, da dieser Thread ja sehr aktiv ist!

Ich werde in nächster Zeit nicht so wirklich oft hier sein, da die Pflicht ruft und mich nach Horn für 8 Monate "einberuft". Sprich ich muss ab morgen dem Vater Staat beim Bundesheer dienen.

Ich hoff, ihr vergießt nicht zu viele Tränen   :Very Happy: 

Wünsch euch schöne Arbeitswochen, am WoE werd ich ja hoffentlich daheim sein.

Ich hoffe, das dieser Thread bis dahin am Leben bleibt!

Burschn (und Mädls), ihr schaffts das schon!!

Bye und *heul*

Fritz, der sich schon soooooo auf das Heer freut...

----------

## Kaeptn

noch eine andere oT Frage:

Hab heut in der Früh den Thread von wegen KDE starten gelesen und da hier sowieso grad von KDE die Rede war:

Wie veranlasse ich denn Gentoo KDE automatisch beim Hochfahren zu starten?

Ich habs mit einem Symlink nach /usr/kde/3/bin/kdm in /etc/init.d/kdm bzw. ein Script, dass den kdm aufruft versucht und mit 

```

ec-update add kdm default 

```

aber das wollte nicht...  :Sad: 

Hab auch die Einstellungen in der rc.conf imho richtig gesetzt sprich:

```

DISPLAYMANAGER=kdm 

XSESSION=KDE 

```

Vielleicht kann mir da mal jemand einen Hint geben.

Daunk.

MfG

Fritz, der sich jetzt ins Auto setzt und nach Horn zum Heer fährt (*zitter*).

----------

## Marzelpan

Hi,

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Ansonsten empfehle ich den Desktop-Guide (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml).

Bye,

Jojo

----------

## Beforegod

Bitte nicht soviel OT Zeugs hier reinschreiben.

Falls noch ernstgemeinte Postings kommen sollten werde ich den Thread offen lassen, ansonsten schließe ich ihn!

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Bitte nicht soviel OT Zeugs hier reinschreiben.
> 
> Falls noch ernstgemeinte Postings kommen sollten werde ich den Thread offen lassen, ansonsten schließe ich ihn!

 

wie sollen wir den sonst in die toplist kommen  :Wink: 

jax

----------

## KiLLaCaT

hi rob!

glaub nicht, dass es noch wo soo viel webspace gratis gibt.

aber wenn ich mein system fertig hab, währe ich bereit sie zu mirrorn.(werde ja dann auch andere files hosten)

MfgG

jax

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Hab gottseidank dieses WoE "Pause" vom Bundesheer. Bin gestern am Nachmittag heimgekommen und wollt mich "vergewissern", dass die 1.4er endlich komplett released wurde. --- Tja. Dem ist wohl nicht so.

Die Termine verzögern sich ja schon fast genauso wie bei debian woody...

Ich hoff, dass demnächst die fertige Version rauskommt, damit ich sie auch Bekannten und nicht so versierten Linux-Usern empfehlen kann (sprich, die dann mit den ISOs booten können und nicht erst chroot-en müssen, etc. Is ja nicht ganz so einfach...).

Ich hoff inzwischen weiterhin, dass mein Gentoo-Rechner repariert wird (er läuft ja seit einer Woche nicht mehr und piepst nur noch...)

Also, am Mittwoch werd ich vermutlich wieder vom Heer kurz heimkommen. Bis dahin will ich eine fertige 1.4er sehen!! *ggg*

Bye

Fritz

----------

## Scandium

 *Kaeptn wrote:*   

> Hi.
> 
> Hab gottseidank dieses WoE "Pause" vom Bundesheer. Bin gestern am Nachmittag heimgekommen und wollt mich "vergewissern", dass die 1.4er endlich komplett released wurde. --- Tja. Dem ist wohl nicht so.
> 
> Die Termine verzögern sich ja schon fast genauso wie bei debian woody...
> ...

 

Hallo,

nun, um so länger es dauert um so besser da um so besser die Software wird, da man bei Linux (vor allem im Desktopbereich und GUI-Apps) schon täglich aktualisierte, verbesserte Versionen findet...

Außerdem wurde noch recht viel an portage gebastelt und ein release am 1. september absolut deplaziert gewesen wäre...Ich tippe es dauert noch über eine Woche, da in einer Woche schon gcc 3.2.1 kommt *g*

Grüße

Scandium

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *Robert Austin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.kostenlos.de/templates/kat2_klassisch.html?SID=5086e391742de542cbf8e3d3f8d54027&k=0&katID=203
> 
> Leider mit mehr Restriktionen wie früher. Entweder Transferlimit von 3GB oder du bekommst erst mal 60MB und mehr auf "Antrag" ...
> ...

 

ja ich hab immer bei http://webhomer.de nachgeschaut, und dort sich alle angebote schon auf kostenpflichtig umgestellt.

RE: rc1 was is denn die live-cd? ist das so eine art knoppix?

MfG

jax

----------

## Beforegod

@Killacat 

Bitte mal beim Thema bleiben. Andere Sachen per Mail oder PM machen.

Die Live-CD ist in der Tat so eine art Knoppix.

Allerdings ist die CD dafür geplant das man ein laufendes System hat, auf das man dann Gentoo aufbauen kann.

So genung offtopic jetzt  :Wink: 

Bin mal gespannt wann dann ein rc2 rauskommt, aber Daniel Robbins hat im Moment anscheinend einige Private Probleme, die sich evt. auf das Release von Gentoo 1.4 ausüben können:

http://lists.gentoo.org/pipermail/gentoo-announce/2002-September/000201.html

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Beforegod wrote:*   

> Bin mal gespannt wann dann ein rc2 rauskommt, aber Daniel Robbins hat im Moment anscheinend einige Private Probleme, die sich evt. auf das Release von Gentoo 1.4 ausüben können:
> 
> http://lists.gentoo.org/pipermail/gentoo-announce/2002-September/000201.html

 

Das hört sich alles nicht gut an. Kann daraus die Folgerung gezogen werden, das die Weiterentwicklung von Gentoo sich verlangsamt oder evtl. sogar zum erliegen kommt?

Ich bin noch nicht lange genug dabei um zu wissen, ob Gentoo so stark Schlüsselpersonenbezogen ist oder wie gross das Entwicklerteam ist.

----------

